# Lo=☆ Elgin Bluebird Seattle Craigslist ☆=



## A.S.BOLTNUT (Feb 19, 2019)

Seattle/Tacoma,  Craigslist


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Feb 19, 2019)

Seen that one on here 100 times


----------



## spoker (Feb 20, 2019)

make a good rat bike!


----------



## kreika (Feb 20, 2019)

Let’s see if I remember correctly. 15k or trade for rare motorcycles????


----------



## catfish (Feb 20, 2019)

I've heard the guy has had a lot of reasonable offers.... But he wants way more than it's worth in trade.


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT (Feb 20, 2019)

rusty.kirkpatrick said:


> Seen that one on here 100 times




Dont you mean 101


----------



## Krakatoa (Feb 20, 2019)

This is out there too and probably a better deal. Probably rare as it was a failed spin off of a Porta Potty maker! It's not the prettiest thing either and probably best for blighted urban areas than out in the country. You would have to keep it locked all the times otherwise someone might do their "business" where they shouldn't!

https://seattle.craigslist.org/see/bik/d/seattle-bike-storage-locker-secure/6823425384.html


----------



## mtnbikeman (Feb 21, 2019)

The bike Tardis


----------

